# Closest Full Moon of 2013



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

For people who are curious, the closest Full Moon of 2013 is on Sunday June 23. The moment of the closest distance is at 7:32am EDT (1132GMT), 356991km away. That means the Moon that appears the night of June 22 (Saturday) will be the largest and brightest of all the Full Moons this year.

A good and scientifically accurate explanation is here.


----------

